# Moving to Ensenada



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

We will be moving the boat to live in Ensenada in December. We have looked at Spanish emersion courses and would like to know if anyone has taken a course in Ensenada. Or if anyone is able to recommend one. Byron, aboard Demani


----------

